
Apple Reports Softer Than Expected Third Quarter Earnings - cooldeal
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/apple-reports-softer-expected-quarter-earnings/story?id=16846881#.UA9gCJJGSGU
======
thechut
> After the earnings were announced, shares tumbled 6 percent in after-hours
> trading.

Ouch.

